
Andy Rubin shows off new Essential phone with a unique design - karambir
https://twitter.com/Arubin/status/1181688574975983616
======
rasz
Casual, totally not staged, Boston Dynamisc Spot in the background. Lets not
forget Andy Rubin playbook is burning money until a bigger fool comes along :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21062345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21062345)

------
RenRav
What is the purpose of being long, so you can comfortably hold it with one
hand? You can't really do that since it's touchscreen, you'll be touching the
screen by accident more often from having to hold the phone with a claw-shaped
hand.

Because it's so long you'll be needing both hands if you ever need to touch
something at the top of the screen.

No video would ever work nicely for that aspect ratio.

------
londons_explore
How is this not going to suffer the same lack-of-popularity that his last
phone suffered?

------
karambir
The colors look good, but I am not sure why this is so long. Some people in
the twitter thread are saying it is same as Galaxy Note, can anyone confirm?

~~~
longphones222
Long phones is actually not new. I have seen it a couple of times on Tokyo
trains a few years back. I always wondered why it didn't catch on.

------
gaspoweredcat
for those who thought the Xperia 1 just wasnt taking things far enough!

not sure itll take off myself but i guess they get points for trying something
different

